# قول لنا مثل شعبى ..



## عبود عبده عبود (24 سبتمبر 2011)

الأمثال الشعبية هى حالة تعبر عن ثقافة المجتمع ( أى مجتمع ) ...لها مناسبات قيلت وتُقال فيها ...
أحيانا نسمع أمثلة شعبية ونرددها ولا نعرف مناسبتها أو خلفياتها ...وفى بعض الأحيان لا نعرف معناها الحقيقى ...
*عندك مثل شعبى ؟ ...تعرف مناسبته أو معناه ؟*
*عندك مثل غريب لأول مرة نسمعه ؟*
*أدخل وأضف لنا* مثل شعبى وان كان ورائه قصة فلا تبخل علينا بها ...
ولا تبخل علينا فى الشرح بلهجة أهل البلد ...
*فهذه فرصة كى نتبادل فيها ثقافات الشعوب ونتعرف أكثر على اللهجات العربية المختلفة ...*
*من فضلك ساهم معنا ...*
*سأبدأ أنا ...ويارب تعجبكم *


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (24 سبتمبر 2011)

أنواع الآباء فى الأمثال الشعبية المصرية​



لا شك ان الأبناء من الصبيان يشعرون بحنين مميز تجاه آبائهم ..والآباء أنواع ..
النوع الأول : "*هادئ حنون* " وهى الترجمة المهذبة لما تردده أم الصبى ( *لا بيهش ولا بينش* ) ..حيث ان من شدة هدؤه القاتل وطيبة قلبه ونقاء سريرته ليست لديه تلك الرغبة فى هش ذبابة وقفت على خلقته ...


النوع الثانى من الآباء وهو "*الطيب الوديع* " وهو المرادف لكلمة ( *شُرابة الخُرج* ) يعنى وجوده مثل عدمه ...


النوع الثالث *" أبو جاعورة*" ..والجاعورة هى الصوت الخارج من الحنجرة مباشرة الى الفضاء الفسيح دون أن يمر على الأحبا ل الصوتية فهو يصحى من النوم يجعر ..يقعد ف البيت يجعر ..يخرج منه يجعر ..يرجع يجعر ..وهكذا فى حالة "*تجعير*" مستمر ...ونسبة كبيرة جداً من هؤلاء المجعرين يجهل ان له أحبالاً صوتية مهمتها تنغيم الكلمات فقد تمتزج جاعورته بسباب غير مفهوم نتيجة لتعثر الكلمات بعضها ببعض أثناء اندفاعها من خارج الحنجرة ليتلقفها الهواء ثم يعجز عن تركيبها فى كلمات مفهومة أو جملة مفيدة فيصكها على قفاها فتسرع بتعديل أوضاعها فتتشكل على هيئة *جعجعة* ...
*هنا يلتقطها ذكاء المرأة فتهمس بينها وبين نفسها بالمثل القائل :*


*مايفرقعش الا الصفيح الفاضى ..*​ 

وهذا صحيح فالصفحية ( أناء معدنى يتم تخزين البضائع داخله ) الفارغة تخبط عليها "تجعجع " اى تصدر صوت رنة تنم على فراغ محتوياتها ...وقالت ايضا فى مثل مشابة


*البرميل الفارغ يرن ..*​ 

أما النوع الرابع من الآباء هو الأب *"الشارى دماغه"* ...مرييييح من كل حاجة ...الولية عملت أكل زى ماعاملتش العيال راحوا المدارس زى مارجعوا ذاكروا زى ماذاكروش ...نجحوا سقطوا ..المهم راحة البال وه ويرفع شعاره دائماً


*بعد راسى ما طلعت شمس ..*​ 

ونوع خامس هو " *الأب العصرى* " أو الذى يحاول أن يكون كذلك فهو متبسط تماما فى حديثه مع أولاده ويتباهى دائماً أمام العائلة بأنه أب ديمقراطى ..ولكن نتيجة لجهل هذا الأب بالديمقراطية الحقيقية يتحول مع مرور الوقت الى " *دلدول*" أى مثله مثل النوع الأول *لا بيهش ولا بينش* ثم ينقلب دون أن يدرى الى *شرابة الخرج* 
النوع السادس ..( هذا النوع فى طريقه الى الأنقراض ) وهو *" الأب العون"* ( نسبة الى أعوان أبليس من المردة ) حاجة كده طول بعرض بقفا بصوت بشخصية قوية وهو مايطلق عليه لقب ( سى السيد ) 
ولكن يعيب هذا النوع زفارة لسانه فقد عبر عنه المثل فقال :


*لسانه زى مقص الصرماتى مايفتحش الا على نجاسة "*​ 

والصُرماتى هو الشخص الذى يقوم بأصلاح الأحذية (الصُرم) ويستخدم مقص كبير فى هذه العملية وبما ان الأحذية تدوس على كل انواع القاذورات فى الشارع فتكون (نجسة) ...فتم التشبيه هنا باللسان الذى لا ينفتح الا على ألفاظ بذيئة تندرج تحت مسمى (النجاسة ) .
كما يعيبه أيضاً فى حالات التجلى التى نادراً ما تشعشع فى نافوخه يكون هزاره تقيل مع زوجته وأولاده ...هزار من النوع السمج ...حتى عبرت المرأة عن هذا الهزار بشكايته الى جارتها قائلة :


*زى هزار الحمير كله عض ورفس*​ 

*وبالرغم من كل ماذكرته عاليه ستجد الأبناء من الذكور فى حالة تباهى بهذا الأب ( أيا كان نوعه ) حتى ولو كان تباهياً منزوياً وغير مرئى للفتى نفسه ..فمهما كانت شخصية الأب ومهما كان وضعه الأجتماعى ستجد أبن الوزير يتباهى بأبيه تماما مثل أبن الغفير ...*
*سوف نرى فى الأمثال الشعبية القادمة درجة تباهى الأبن بأبيه ...*
*فانتظرونا ينوبكم ثواب *


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (16 ديسمبر 2011)

*إه ده اول مره اسمع الامثال دى ههههههههههههههه *
*ممكن اعرف:*
إقلب القدره على فمها تطلع البنت لأمها----
موضوع جميل اوى يا عبود--- ليه مش شارك فيه حد!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
تعرف لو وضعنا اسم رانيا الناس كلها هتيجى ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه عرفت سبب الحقد و الارررررررررر هههههههههههههههه البسى عين زرقا يا رانيا و حطى رموش ههههههههههههههههههههههه
بس شكرا موضوع جميل--- شوفت ميزه التقليب فى الجيوب ههههههههه​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (16 ديسمبر 2011)

مثل تانى:
 لسانك حصانك ان صنته صانك و ان خنته خانك​


----------



## تـ+ـونى (16 ديسمبر 2011)

هههههههههههههههههه
موضوع جميل

وخد المثل دا منى

الفقرى يعضه الكلب فى المولد

يعنى فى المولد يسيب الناس كلها ويروح يعضه هو
اصله فقرى


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (16 ديسمبر 2011)

كويس ان الموضوع دة اتعمل 
في مثل عايز اقولو لشخصية عارفة نفسها كويس 

" رضيت بالهــــــــــــــــــــــــــم ، والهم مرضيــــش بيا "

ـــ

كان ع قلبي والنعمه وانت خرجتوا ياعبود
عبود دة جدع


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (17 ديسمبر 2011)

تـ+ـونى قال:


> الفقرى يعضه الكلب فى المولد
> 
> يعنى فى المولد يسيب الناس كلها ويروح يعضه هو
> اصله فقرى


* حلو المثل ده اول مره اسمعه هههههههههههههههه اشكرك تونى*


----------



## ABOTARBO (17 ديسمبر 2011)

ههههههههه سبحان الله أول مرة أسمع الأمثال المصرية دى ..!!

+ فى مثل أنا بحبه بيقول إيه " *بيت المُهمل يخرب قبل بيت الظالم* " 
بمعنى ان الانسان المُهمل أو المستهتر فى كل حاجة فى حياته بيته,, دراسته .. علاقاته مع اللى حواليه  بييته وحياته بيخربوا وينهدموا بسرعة قبل بيت الظالم كمان !

+ موضوع حلو خالص
+ الرب يباركم


----------



## ابنة الرب المحب (17 ديسمبر 2011)

[FONT=&quot]أمثال [/FONT][FONT=&quot]شعبية من التراث السوري 

--------------------------------------------
[/FONT][FONT=&quot]خذ الأصيلة ونام على الحصيرة 

[/FONT][FONT=&quot]اللي بياخد القرد على مالو بيروح المال بيصفى القرد على حالو

[/FONT][FONT=&quot]طب الجرة على تما بتطلع البنت لامها 


[/FONT][FONT=&quot]ما كل مرة تسلم الجرة 

[/FONT][FONT=&quot]دق القرفة ولا صباح السلفة 

[/FONT][FONT=&quot]كومة حجار ولا هالجار

[/FONT][FONT=&quot]يللي بيلاعب القط بدو يتحمل خرميشو

[/FONT][FONT=&quot]قال ليه غيرانة وحيرانة وعيونو جوا غطسانة

[/FONT][FONT=&quot]العبد في التفكير والرب في التدبير 

[/FONT][FONT=&quot]باب النجار مخلع 

[/FONT][FONT=&quot]إن غاب القط العب يا فار

[/FONT][FONT=&quot]* قال اللي بيجي لعنا أهلا وسهلا والقلب اله هزاز واللي ما بيجي لعنا لا أهلا ولا سهلا ولا القلب اله معتاز * 

[/FONT][FONT=&quot]* الكويسـة كويسـة مـن فيقـة منامـا و البشعـة بشعـة من طلعـة حمامـا * 

[/FONT][FONT=&quot]* أنا وابن عمي على الغريب وأنـا وأخوي على ابن عمي * 
* اللي بزورنا بحل البركة و اللي مـا بزورنـا بخفف لبكة * 
* العتب مو عليك العتب عاللي سلمك دقنو تنتف فيـا * 
[/FONT][FONT=&quot]* اللي بيدخل بين البصلة وقشرتا ما بنوبو إلا ريحتا * 
[/FONT][FONT=&quot]* قالولو للديك صيح قال كل شي بوقتوا حلو*  
[/FONT][FONT=&quot]* أنا متل الفريك مـا بحب الشريك* 
[/FONT][FONT=&quot]* الله يسعدو و يبعدو * 
[/FONT][FONT=&quot]الطبع يلي بالبدن ما بغيروا إلا الكفن 

[/FONT][FONT=&quot]شو ما طبخت العمشا بجي جوزا بتعشا ( تقال للرجل الذي لا رأي له ) 

[/FONT][FONT=&quot]خود لبنتك الاصيل ولو كان عا الحصير

[/FONT][FONT=&quot]اللي بدق الباب بيسمع الجواب

[/FONT][FONT=&quot]اللي بغير عادتو بتقل سعادتو. 

[/FONT][FONT=&quot]حبسوه  بكيس مع ابليس ,طلع منه ابليس يستغيث.

[/FONT][FONT=&quot]الله يطعمو دار وسيعه ومرا مطيعة 

[/FONT][FONT=&quot]العز للرز والبرغل شنق حالو

[/FONT][FONT=&quot]يارب شردقني بريقي حتى أعرف عدوي من صديقي 

[/FONT][FONT=&quot]الطاقه االى بيجى منها الريح سدها واستريح

[/FONT][FONT=&quot]عطي الخباز خبزه ولو أكل نصه 

[/FONT][FONT=&quot]ست وجاريتين على قلي بيضتين 

 [/FONT][FONT=&quot]ضربني وبكى وسبقني وشتكى

[/FONT][FONT=&quot]حط راسك بين الروس وقول يا قطاع الروس

[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]أكل ومرعى وقلة صنعة

[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]السكافي حافي والحايك عريان

[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]ألف عين تبكي وعين أمي ما تبكي

[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]القرد بعين أمو غزال

[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]ما بتعرف خيرو لتجرب غيره[/FONT][FONT=&quot] 

[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]هم البنات للممات[/FONT][FONT=&quot] 

[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]"مالو من شوي اللحم الا ريحتو "[/FONT][FONT=&quot]
يضرب لمن يذهب جهده لصالح الاخرين فقط 

[/FONT][FONT=&quot]"منفوخ متل الطبل" [/FONT][FONT=&quot]
يقال في المتكبر

[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot][/FONT][FONT=&quot] الحكي الك يا كنة اسمعي يا جارة[/FONT]*
[FONT=&quot]

[/FONT][FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (17 ديسمبر 2011)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> تعرف لو وضعنا اسم رانيا الناس كلها هتيجى ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه عرفت سبب الحقد و الارررررررررر هههههههههههههههه البسى عين زرقا يا رانيا و حطى رموش ههههههههههههههههههههههه


*أوكى يعنى كان عندى حق ؟*
*صح ؟؟*
*ياجماعة ...*
*هذا الموضوع برعاية رانيا 79*
*ولها نسبة من المشاهدة ...سأطخها واحد مثل شعبى أنما أية *
*ع البيكو يارانيا ...*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (17 ديسمبر 2011)

نستكمل معاً الأمثال الشعبية :
قلنا أن الولد سر أبيه حيث ترصد لنا الثقافة الشعبية وبمنتهى الصدق تعلق الفتى بأبيه لعله يرجع الى بداية مرحلة الفتوة عندما تنتفح مداركه ويتخطى السؤال الساذج ( ماما أنا جيت أزاى ؟ ) الى مرحلة معرفة " أزاى دى " ...
*فالأبن يرصد فى قرارة نفسه أن ذلك الرجل هو صانعه وانه بذل مجهود "لذيذ" فى حين تعذبت امه تسعة أشهر (!!)*
*فإذا ما بدأ فى عقد مقارنة فلن تكون فى صالح الأم أبداً لأن مهمة أنجاب سيادته أشترك فى فعلها أثنان ...*
*الأب أنهى مهمته فى حوالى عشر دقائق على أكثر تقدير أما الأم فانها انهت نفس المهة فى تسعة أشهر ...(!!)*
*ومن المؤكد أن تباهى الأبن بأبيه سيرتفع اذا كان للولد تؤماً إذ سيدرك على الفور أن أبيه لاعب دولى محترف أحرز ميدالية فى كاس الأمم الأفريقية حيث يُحتسب هناك الهدف "بهدفين"*
*ونتيجة لهذا يحاول الأبن أكتساب صفات أبيه ...*
*فمن شدة "تباتة" هذا الأب يختزل الكلمة لتعطى معناً أكثر ثباتاً ورسوخاً ..فيأتى الأبن ليتعلم الخطوة الأولى :*
*يابا علمنة الرزالة ....قاله : اللى تعيده تزيده *


*طب يابا علمنى التباتة ؟ ...قاله : تع فى الهايفة وأتصدر *

*وهناك ولد ثالث معجب جداً ببخل ابيه فيسأله :*
*يابا أية أحسن م العسل ؟ ..قاله : الخل لو كان ببلاش (!!)*

*فهذا الأب لا مانع لديه أن يتجرع زجاجة خل كريستال طالما انه حصل عليها مجاناً (!!)*
*وتجد الأبن فى ليلة عرسه والكل من حوله بينقط الرقاصة ما عدا أبيه ...متنح وسايق الهبل ومنفض للنقوط* 
*فيميل الولد على أبيه هامساً :*
*يابا قوم شرفنى ...قاله : لما يموت اللى يعرفنى ...*

*وواضح هنا أن الأب خريج "ليمان 440" أو عامله نصباية وخايف من كمين المباحث ..*
*وبالرغم من ذلك لا يخجل الأبن من أبيه ..بل اإن الفطرة توجب عليه الدفاع عنه حياً وميتاً ...اذ سيرد على من يعيرونه قائلين :*
*ياللى أبوك مات م الجوع ...قالهم : هو كان شاف شئ ولا كالشى ؟؟*

*هنا يرد الأبن الصاع صاعين ...اذ ان والده مات من الجوع فأنتم لم تقدموا له شيئاً ليأكله ..فهو ينم عن بخلكم لا عن ضعف من أبى ..وهكذا رد غيبة أبيه فى تربته ..*
*وقد أستدركت النساء هذا الحنين الجارف تجاه الأب من الولد ففطنوا أن الولد سيشب على سيرة أبوه حتماً فأطلقوا المثل القائل :*
*قبل ما شافوه قالواعريض القفا زى أبوه ...*

*وبالرغم من ان المثل يُضرب للحكم على الشئ قبل رؤيته الا أنه من الواضح جداً أن "قفا" الب تلقى أهانات لا بأس بها وواضح أن الأبن سيسر على نفس الدرب ...*
*موعدنا القادم مع الحموات .....فأرجوكم "أبكوا" معنا* ...


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (17 ديسمبر 2011)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *أوكى يعنى كان عندى حق ؟*
> *صح ؟؟*
> *ياجماعة ...*
> *هذا الموضوع برعاية رانيا 79*
> ...


ههههههههههههه لا كان عندى انا حق و اديك اهو استعنت برانيا هههههههههههه  نون بردو هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
بس بذمتك التقليب مش جاب نتيجه ؟؟ هههههههههه


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (17 ديسمبر 2011)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> ههههههههههههه لا كان عندى انا حق و اديك اهو استعنت برانيا هههههههههههه نون بردو هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> بس بذمتك التقليب مش جاب نتيجه ؟؟ هههههههههه


حاضر هخليها تعمل لك نسبة من الاعلانات أهى حاجة تمشى فى الايام الغبرة اللى احنا فيها ...
متشكرين على أحياء الموضوع ..ولا أران الله مكروهاً فى موضوع لديكم ...


----------



## أنجيلا (17 ديسمبر 2011)

*في مثل بحبببببببببببه اوي 
بيقول:

النوم والكسل احلى من العسل *


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (17 ديسمبر 2011)

أنجيلا قال:


> *في مثل بحبببببببببببه اوي *
> *بيقول:*
> 
> *النوم والكسل احلى من العسل *


يااااااا مثل جمييييل  يا انجلا بس الواحد يطول بس النوم-- و على سيره النوم فى مثل بردة
النوم صلطااان​


----------



## بايبل333 (1 يناير 2012)

*كنت فى الثانوية العامة كان فى كتاب فى المكتبة اسمة الامثال الشعبية كبير جدا لو حسابى الموضوع داة كنت جئت بة هنا وكتبت كل اللى فية 

*


----------



## aymonded (1 يناير 2012)

هو في مثل بصراحة بيعجبني علشان بيتقال على المتسرع في كلامه والمثل بيقول:
[ لولاك يا لساني ما انضربت يا قفايا ] أو [ لولا لساني ما انضرب قفايا ]
أو [ لولاك يا لساني ما انسكبت يا قفايا ] 
أو يجي بمعنى آخر في مثل يشبهه : [ اللي يقدم قفاه للسك ينسك ]
ومنه [ لسانك حصانك أن صنته صانك ]، [ اللسان عدو القفا ]، [ طاعة اللسان ندامة ]
ويقول مثل آخر في نفس ذات السياق: [ إياك وأن يضرب لسانك عُنقك ]

أشكرك على هذا الموضوع الشيق
أقبل مني كل التقدير
​


----------



## Twin (1 يناير 2012)

في مثل هنا عندنا ..... حلو أوي 
هو مثل للأفركانس .... ال هما شعب خليط من الهولندين والألمان ... 
بيقول ....
what the news 
وبيكون الرد المعتاد
no new
وبيكون الرد النهائي 
this a good news​ 
What the news >>>> No news <<<< This a good news​ 
وده علي أساس .... أن مادام مفيش أي جديد أو أي أخبار جديدة ... يبقي أنت لسة في مكانك ولسة صامد ومبقتش أسوأ ... وظروفك مبقش أسوأ .... فده حلو واخبار كويسة 
مادمت لن تنهار وصامد مع أنه لا يوجد تقدم .... هذا لا يعتبر فشل بل هو تقدم في حد ذاته كونك مازلت تحافظ علي وضعك وصامد​ 

شكراً ع الموضوع يا برنسو​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (1 يناير 2012)

Twin قال:


> في مثل هنا عندنا ..... حلو أوي
> 
> هو مثل للأفركانس .... ال هما شعب خليط من الهولندين والألمان ...
> بيقول ....
> ...


*شكراً لمرورك يا كابيييييررررر ....*
*أنتظروا أمثلة الحماوات ...*
*بس بعد ما أفوق من ليلة أمبارح ...اصل ليلة أمبارح ما جاليش نوم ..على رأى عمنا سيد مكاوى ....*
*أصل الدنيا كانت برد قوى ...*


----------



## Twin (1 يناير 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *شكراً لمرورك يا كابيييييررررر ....*
> *أنتظروا أمثلة الحماوات ...*
> *بس بعد ما أفوق من ليلة أمبارح ...اصل ليلة أمبارح ما جاليش نوم ..على رأى عمنا سيد مكاوى ....*
> *أصل الدنيا كانت برد قوى ...*


*مش عارف تنام من البرد *
*شكلها أشتغالة يا كابير الرحلة *​


----------



## اليعازر (1 يناير 2012)

متل لبناني:


*من قلة الرجال سموا (صار اسم ) الديك ابو علي​*

لو عنكم حشرية وهاوزين تعرفوا الحكاية ..قولولي .وانا حاضر.:t39:


.


----------



## aymonded (1 يناير 2012)

اليعازر قال:


> متل لبناني:
> 
> 
> *من قلة الرجال سموا (صار اسم ) الديك ابو علي​*
> ...



هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
حلوة بجد، ربنا يخليك لينا يا أجمل أخ حلو
​


----------



## اليعازر (1 يناير 2012)

aymonded قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> حلوة بجد، ربنا يخليك لينا يا أجمل أخ حلو
> ​



طب استنى لما تعرف الحكاية..هههههه


.


----------



## aymonded (1 يناير 2012)

طب احكي وانا مستني اهو ....
​


----------



## اليعازر (1 يناير 2012)

aymonded قال:


> طب احكي وانا مستني اهو ....
> ​



شوف يا سيدي..ويا ساده ويا كرام..

يحكى أنه كان يعيش في احدى قرى جنوب لبنان عائلة مؤلفة من أب وأم وستة إخوة.

خمسة من البنين وبنت واحدة، وكانوا يسكنون في منزل ريفي متواضع يقع في ناحية بعيده عن العمران من القرية الصغيرة تلك.

مرت السنين..وكبر الأولاد وتزوج جميع الأولاد الصبيان وسكنوا في أماكن بعيده عن منزلهم الذي جمعهم عندما كانوا صغار.

لم تتزوج أختهم الوحيده ،ذلك أن النصيب لم يطرق بابها ،وبقيت عانساً...مرت الأيام وتوفي الوالدان، وبقيت البنت وحيده في المنزل ..وتقطعت زيارات إخوتها لها حتى انقطعت.ولم يعد يزورها أحد.

الوحده قاتلة ، والمنزل بعيد عن العمران، وفي الليالي الطويلة كانت يخيل لها بأن أي صوت تسمعه في الخارج، هو صوت أحد اللصوص ، وربما القتلة..فما العمل...

جاءتها فكرة مبتكره..أحضرت من القن ديكاً ووضعته في المنزل حتى يؤنس وحدتها فالوحده قاتلة ..وكانت كلما تسمع صوتا ليلاً في الخارج. كانت ترفع صوتها محدثة الديك، موهمة من في الخارج أن بصحبتها رجل قائلة:

- كيف حالك يا بوعلي ..
- هل أحضر لك الطعام يا بو علي

وهكذا بحيلتها تلك أبعدت بظنها الخطر عن نفسها وعن بيتها..إلى أن مرّ في إحدى الليالي الحالكة، أحد سكان القرية من معارف إخوتها وسمعها تنادي وتتحدث مع أبو علي، فأسرع صاحبنا الى إخوتها ليخبرهم بالفاجعه، داعياً لهم بالإسرع والانتقام لشرفهم المهدور..

تجمع الإخوة وذهبوا ليلا ليقبضوا على الفاجرة وعشيقها بالجرم المشهود، وبالفعل ما إن وصلوا الى القرب من المنزل ، وشعرت الفتاة بوجود أقدام حول المنزل..حتى بدأ الحوار المعتاد..كيف حالك يا ابو علي...هل احضر لك الطعام يا ابو على..

غلى الدم في عروق الإخوة المطعونين في شرفهم واقتحموا البيت ليفاجأوا بشقيقتهم والديك أمامها...

ووسط ذهولهم وخجلهم..قالت لهم شقيقتهم: تركتوني وحيده بدون حماية ونسيتم أن لكم أخت..ماذا أفعل وأنا المكسورة الجناح وبدون رجل يحميني..*.يا إخوتي من قلة الرجال سميت الديك أبو علي*

وهكذا جرت هذه المقولة كمثل على جميع الألسن..

وتوته توته توته...خلصت الحدوته.

يا رب تكون عجبتكم

.


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (1 يناير 2012)

*روعة يا اليعازر ...*
*ياريت كل من يشرفنا بالمشاركة يحكى أصل المثل حتى نستفيد جميعاً ..*
*لأنه يتطرق الى آذننا أمثلة كثيرة دون أن نعرف أصلها أو معناها خاصة بلهجات غير لهجات البلد ...*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (1 يناير 2012)

Twin قال:


> *مش عارف تنام من البرد *
> 
> *شكلها أشتغالة يا كابير الرحلة *​


*لا مش أشتغالة ...*
*ده أنا غلباااااااااان ...*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (2 يناير 2012)

اليعازر قال:


> شوف يا سيدي..ويا ساده ويا كرام..
> - كيف حالك يا بوعلي ..
> - هل أحضر لك الطعام يا بو علي
> 
> ...


*جميله اوى لو فى تانى ياريت ---- اشكرك*

* و يا كبير هههههه ده لقبك الجديد يا عبود ولا إه  ههاهاهاهاها*
*خلتنا نبكى معك و كل ده مستنين و بكينا لما قولنا يا بس ههههههههههه فين الحماواات الفاتنات و امثلهم؟؟*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (2 يناير 2012)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> *جميله اوى لو فى تانى ياريت ---- اشكرك*
> 
> *و يا كبير هههههه ده لقبك الجديد يا عبود ولا إه ههاهاهاهاها*
> *خلتنا نبكى معك و كل ده مستنين و بكينا لما قولنا يا بس ههههههههههه فين الحماواات الفاتنات و امثلهم؟؟*


*حااااااااااااضررررر*
*بنقفل الميزانية وجاااى فى السريع ...قولوا يارب ...*


----------



## اليعازر (9 يناير 2012)

*حكاية ابريق الزيت​*

من اشهر الامثال الشعبية في لبنان مثل: "حكاية ابريق الزيت"..فنحن نقول عن كل تكرار في الكلامةواجترار للمعاني : " مثل حكاية ابريق الزيت".

وخبر هذا المثل في حكاية:

*يحكى أن كاهنا حسن النية، متحمسا، لاحظ ان كنيسته المكرسة على اسم مار الياس ( النبي ايليا) صارت قديمة وغير لائقة بشفيع القرية...

اغتنم الكاهن مناسبة القداس، وبعد قراءة الانجيل المقدس، وقف في باب الهيكل وقال:

- سأحكي لكم حكاية ابريق الزيت، فقد انحبس المطر عن الارض وهلك كثيرون جوعا.*



> *سفر الملوك الاول اصحاح 17الآيات 10-16:- فقام وذهب إلى صرفة وجاء إلى باب المدينة واذا بامراة ارملة هناك تقش عيدانا فناداها وقال هاتي لي قليل ماء في اناء فاشرب. وفيما هي ذاهبة لتاتي به ناداها وقال هاتي لي كسرة خبز في يدك. فقالت حي هو الرب الهك انه ليست عندي كعكة ولكن ملء كف من الدقيق في الكوار وقليل من الزيت في الكوز وهانذا اقش عودين لاتي واعمله لي ولابني لناكله ثم نموت. فقال لها ايليا لا تخافي ادخلي واعملي كقولك ولكن اعملي لي منها كعكة صغيرة اولا واخرجي بها الي ثم اعملي لك ولابنك اخيرا. لانه هكذا قال الرب اله اسرائيل ان كوار الدقيق لا يفرغ وكوز الزيت لا ينقص إلى اليوم الذي فيه يعطي الرب مطرا على وجه الارض. فذهبت وفعلت حسب قول ايليا واكلت هي وهو وبيتها اياما. كوار الدقيق لم يفرغ وكوز الزيت لم ينقص حسب قول الرب الذي تكلم به عن يد ايليا.*



واضاف الكاهن:

- ومار الياس يقول لكم ان بيته صار قديما لا يليق بشفيع قريتنا، اعطوه مما عندكم من الزيت وهو يبارك خيرات بيوتكم ويكون صادق معكم كما صدق مع المرأة الفقيرة.

ومضى كل رجل الى بيته واتى بما تيسر من الزيت ( الزيت المنتوج الرئيسي للقرية)..ولكن ذلك لم يكن كافيا لبناء كنيسة جديدة لمار الياس، فراح الكاهن يكرر حكاية ابريق الزيت، مع كل قداس وراح المؤمنون يتبرعون بحماسة، حتى تم بناء الكنيسة.

وصارت حكاية ابريق الزيت مثلا شعبيا نعود اليه في كل مناسبة فيها تكرار,

.


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (10 يناير 2012)

*طيب طمعانين فى ابريق زيت يا استاذنا اليعازر هههههههههههههه كرر هذا الموضوع و اكتب لنا مثل تانى حلو كدا جديد بقصته....اشكرك جميل اوى المثل و قصته *


----------

